# Plz post pics, E46 coupe with 18 or 19 in BBS RK.



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Thanks in advance,
Raffi.


----------



## lint (Apr 28, 2002)

I was going to get 18" RKs, but they didn't do it for me. I went for the RXs - a little bit more money, but worth it, I thought.



















I was thinking about putting the BMW caps on these wheels next time I take 'em off (if they fit, of course..). What do you all think?

- lint


----------

